# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Внешние отчеты и обработки 1С:8,3 ЗИКГУ

## Кирилл198419

Очень нужна версия расширения 1.0.0.16 для Мониторинга ПФР формы сбора информации о заработной плате работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений

----------


## Ajay

Присоединяюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Дайте в ЛС ссылку на инфостарт, я посмотрю можно-ли ее скачать.

----------


## Ajay

Тут не столько Инфостарт нужен, сколько личный кабинет ИТС. 1С ее там разместила, как дополнительный отчет
NovyjOtchetPFR.jpg

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Дайте ссылку, я скачаю.

----------


## Ajay

Если только такую ссылку https://releases.1c.ru/project/StateHRM30 другой нету к сожалению

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Очень нужна версия расширения 1.0.0.16 для Мониторинга ПФР формы сбора информации о заработной плате работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0bYserFgepJqSQ

----------

Ajay (30.03.2021)

----------


## Ajay

Спасибо ну просто неприличного размера! :)

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QKOat6l9etWXRw

----------

Кирилл198419 (31.03.2021)

----------


## Кирилл198419

А нет случайно нового расширения 1.0.0.18?

----------


## Кирилл198419

https://infostart.ru/public/1415008/ Помогите скачать

----------

